# Tired of Windows 7 telling me I need Admin permission!



## vertigoelectric

One of the most annoying things I've run into while using Windows 7 RC is that a lot of file/folder actions will tell me I need to be an Administrator to perform them. I'm the only user on the computer, and I am the Computer Administrator, according to the User Accounts in the Control Panel.

For example, right now I am having a problem deleting an AVI file I created with CamStudio. When I right-click and choose Delete, first it asked me the normal "Are you sure you want to move this file to the Recycle Bin?". I choose "Yes". Then the next prompt says "You'll need to provide administrator permission to delete this file" and gives me the choices "Continue" (with the shield icon), "Skip", and "Cancel". I choose "Continue". Then it gives me one more box that says:

"File Access Denied"

"You need permission to perform this action"

"You require permission from the computer's administrator to make changes to this file"

There is nothing I can do after that.

I am already familiar with the Unlocker utility, and I love it, but that won't get rid of it either. It says it can't delete it and offers to remove it at next reboot, but the file remains.

One thing about this specific issue is why is it only that AVI file, out of the several screen-capture videos I created with CamStudio?


Aside from this single incident, I want Windows to stop complaining about administrator permissions and denying me access to my files. It doesn't make any sense that my own computer would deny me access to my own files. 

Anyway, over time I have become increasingly disappointed with Windows 7 and the very poor design choices Microsoft has made after XP...



EDIT: Additionally, not only am I unable to delete the AVI file, but I cannot access it in any way. I cannot rename it, copy it, or even open it. When I try to open it, the media player says it cannot access the file. When trying to set ownership on the file, it says "Access is denied". Under "Current Owner" it just says "Unable to display current owner". When I try to change the attributes such as Read-Only or Hidden (which are unchecked), it also tells me that access is denied.

Ah, I just found that 2 other AVI files in that folder cannot be accessed either, so it's not JUST the one... but it's still inconsistent because not all of them have that problem. The rest I already deleted without any problems (at least, the ones I wanted to delete).


----------



## l_b_rex

Hmmm...sounds like you are infected by Microsoft


----------



## jcgriff2

Check if the AVI file is in use elsewhere. Boot into safemode and try to delete there.'

However, if it is in \Program Files... Please provide the path, folder & filename.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## vertigoelectric

The files are certainly not in use... and if they are, I don't know how. They also are not in Program Files.

I'll try booting in safe mode later...


----------



## payattention

vertigoelectric, windows 7 is not the only screw**d up op system. you get the same dumb "you need permission to perform...." in windows vista as well. I have been searching for the answer for a long time. so far all i've found is pretty naive swags with no real feet on the ground. If anybody can help us we're in line to eat crow.


----------



## vertigoelectric

payattention said:


> vertigoelectric, windows 7 is not the only screw**d up op system. you get the same dumb "you need permission to perform...." in windows vista as well. I have been searching for the answer for a long time. so far all i've found is pretty naive swags with no real feet on the ground. If anybody can help us we're in line to eat crow.


I've never actually used Vista myself, as I steered clear of it due to all of the horrible things I have heard and read. However, I have learned that Windows 7 is actually built off of the Windows Vista engine (or whatever), which explains a LOT.

I know I gave up on Windows 7 before it was officially released, but what I had the biggest problems with were not the bugs that needed fixing. What I had problems with were the deliberate changes Microsoft made to the system... Helpful things that worked just fine were removed and replaced with horrible, awful things. Take the built in "Search" tool, for example. In XP, I can right-click a folder and click Search, which brings up a window where I can perform a customize search, allowing me to search all manner of ways for files, parts of files, or even contents. What now? Now they've taken that out and put a little search bar at the top of the explorer window. Convenient? Sure, if it actually worked. I never got that blasted thing to work right, and it's probably because of "Indexing". With Windows XP, indexing was supposed to make searching faster, but it wasn't required. I never used indexing, and didn't have any problem searching for files OR their contents. Now with Windows 7 (and Vista, i suppose), you MUST index files in order to search file contents. Why?! Oh, and if that's not bad enough, indexing files takes ages, with NO type of progress bar or anything. All you get is a line of text in the Indexing Files that says something like "files are being indexed" (I don't remember exactly, but it wasn't helpful). There is no indication of progress whatsoever. Plus, it's not like I know ahead of time where I will need to be searching, so you'd think I'd just go ahead and index the whole drive, right? HAH! That would bog down the system so badly you might as well search folders manually.

Anyway, that's just ONE of the gripes I have. I just don't understand... sigh... I really, really don't understand... why ANY company would take something useful that works and remove it from their product.

Side note: I've found a program called Effective File Search that is an amazing tool for searching files and/or their contents, with tons of options. The free version nags you a lot but hey...

PS: I'm back on Windows XP now, and I'm loving it.


----------



## payattention

vertigoelectric!! you can see the forest in spite of the trees. your view is clear about indexing. nuf said. you see clearly about windows 7 and vista file search functions. 

there are certainly more forests of problems deleting files than there are saws to cut them down. i tried a members suggestion to try netassissan. It weeded out about 90% of my 'need permission' problems. congrats on going xp.


----------



## jcgriff2

100% permission issues solved - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1727121-post3.html

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Wrench97

UAC(User Account Control) is a security measure to stop malicious programs from making unwanted changes on your PC. If it really bothers you that much you can simply turn it off in control panel and and be unprotected just like XP was.


----------



## jcgriff2

Very well said. 

I should have added to my prev post that hidden admin acct = NO UAC and NO "Protected Mode: On" for IE8 as well; hence, why my hidden admin account is in fact "hidden".


----------



## dai

simple fix

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...ership-to-explorer-right-click-menu-in-vista/


----------

